# Super & Hybrid?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Are these super tiger & hybrid tiger shrimps?

the small one got white stripes too



and yes, it's in my tank!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think it matters too much, they are all pretty creatures. I believe super tiger has the last strip wrapping the whole tail, but it's hard to see in your picture.


----------

